# AOC 22+ Monitor Flickering - dead end



## hexer4u (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi.
I really hope you can help me as the manufacturer's support couldn't.

I bought an AOC monitor a few weeks ago. It's an F22+ (LCD with native resolution of 1920x1080 at 60Hz). I use it with my laptop (ASUS X55 SV).
Right after plugging it in I started to notice a flicker, which is more noticeable if there's a darker image on the screen.

Due to the resolution, 60Hz is the only refresh rate I can set. I tried a smaller resolution at a higher refresh rate, but the flickering was still there.
I also tried reversing the D-SUB cable (with the large cylinder away) but didn't work.
I also tried moving it away from the laptop and at first I thought "success". It was OK for a few minutes and then the flicker reappeared. I tried again but didn't work a second time.

I am out of ideas. 
*Could it be that the power supplied isn't stable enough? *
There's nothing wrong with my laptop's monitor, but since it has it's own power converter I deduced that the power might be the culprit.

The monitor is watchable but it's annoying and I'm afraid I'll damage my eyes eventually.

Also, *do UPSs have power stabilizers* or are they only good for not letting the PC run out of power if there's a failure? I would be inclined to buying one but only if it would help. There are little to no power outages here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does the l/top support that resolution


----------



## hexer4u (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you mean?
The graphics card is Nvidia 9500m GS.
I already use the monitor at it's native resolution, so yes, it supports it.
Even if I choose a lower resolution, the flicker is still there


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i know the monitor supports it from what you posted

i am asking if the video chip on the laptop supports it


----------

